# Assos bib shorts...



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I am seriously considering purchasing Assos F1 S5 Mille bibs. I currently own their S5 UNO...which I like very much. My bottom gets a bit "uncomfortable" though after centuries. That may be normal?? Anyways, I heard that the Mille has slightly upgraded padding and better coverage overall. My only concern is sizing. 

I am 5'8" and weigh 140 lbs. I generally wear M (Rapha, Castelli and Assos). I was going to order M, but then read several posts and threads saying that the thigh area (grippers) is somewhat wider than usual!?!? I am not blessed with sprinter's hams and quads. Then I have read other threads saying go a size larger with Assos!?! Again, my S5 UNOs on medium fit great. Should I go small or med? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

At your size I would get the milles in small. They are cut more generously than the unos. A great choice.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

Fireform said:


> At your size I would get the milles in small. They are cut more generously than the unos. A great choice.


+1 on that

Thight area is wider than usual for sure, great choice though!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank u!!

Just didn't want the other areas to be too tight since the UNOs fitted well in M


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

If you like the S5 UNOs, you're going to love the bibs.

I think the sizing is pretty close but I do have some porky thighs. What's the return policy?


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Blackbeerthepirate said:


> If you like the S5 UNOs, you're going to love the bibs.
> 
> I think the sizing is pretty close but I do have some porky thighs. What's the return policy?


When u say the size is "pretty close", r u referring to the Unos vs. the Mille? 

I would hate to get something that is too tight, but I don't obviously want the thigh section to flap either.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Here is a good review I believe....

5 / 5
Great quality, know your fitPostedFebruary 22, 2010
Quality 5 / 5
Value 4 / 5
Performance 5 / 5
Appearance 5 / 5
Fit / Size 3 / 5
Doglover
"Having pairs of all three Assos bibnicks - the Uno S5 the FI 13 S5 and the Mille, I must say that they are all without doubt very high quality. The fit is the key. If you want good compression and racing fit then the Uno and the FI are very similar, almost identical. The Mille on the other hand are, as the advertising tells us, a slightly looser fit. I find that they are perfect in every way except for the slightly more generous leg grip which, sadly for me, is a little too loose. It is only a small thing but enough to leave a little crinkling around the grip. I thought that I might try getting them tailored to just bring them in a bit as I have done with other brands occasionally but am not really happy with the idea of doing so to Assos. It's a shame because the slightly higher cut on the sides and generous shoulder straps all please me more than the cut on the Unos and the FI 13's. Que faire? as the French would say, well, I might have to return these just because of that one disadvantage. As a guideline, I'm 75kg, do weights, have very low body fat yet there is still that little issue around the leg grips. A medium would be too small so I can't see much choice. Don't let this put you off, just ensure that you have a thick enough lower thigh for these. If they had fit me in that regard I honestly think these would be my first choice in Assos bibnicks."

I would hate crinkling around the thighs. I like good compression.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

I recently purchased a pair of the Mille bib shorts and they are amazing. At 5'8 140, a small sounds right (definitely not a medium). I have a medium and it fits me perfect at 6 feet and 160, with what i would guess are probably larger quads that average.


----------



## carbonconvert (Apr 12, 2009)

An informative thread.
Became enlightened many years ago with Assos jerseys and slowly have accepted forking over 150+ for bibs.
Giving in to the next level 200+ 
My latest pair(Gore) use the exact insert as the Assos.
25 years of cycling and I still haven't found an insert that "disappears" as rave reviews
always say.
I've never had an unusual fit problem as others with even generic models.
The higher up the food chain does buy you a nicer sewn piece and higher tech fabrics.
I would send a pair right back if that insert feels the same as these Gores I'm using now.

THE BIGGEST factor IMO.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

colorider7 said:


> I recently purchased a pair of the Mille bib shorts and they are amazing. At 5'8 140, a small sounds right (definitely not a medium). I have a medium and it fits me perfect at 6 feet and 160, with what i would guess are probably larger quads that average.


Thank u. Very helpful response.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

carbonconvert said:


> An informative thread.
> Became enlightened many years ago with Assos jerseys and slowly have accepted forking over 150+ for bibs.
> Giving in to the next level 200+
> My latest pair(Gore) use the exact insert as the Assos.
> ...


I am like u in that it took me awhile to justify spending over $100 for bibs. But the more long distance riding I do, I really do appreciate higher quality bibs. I also agree that the insert/padding/chamois is the most important factor. But, I also appreciate good quality stitching and fabric. Fabric piling is a pet peeve to me


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

On Assos' site, the fitting chart says I should be in a medium....172.7 cm. of course, that is only based on height. Aarrgghh, I wished there was an authorized assos store in my area. Still leaning towards S based on everyone's opinions here.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm 5'9" 160# and wear a Med in the Mille. I don't have huge legs either and the gripper could be a little tighter. Get the small. 
I love how they feel on, but the pad feels like I'm wearing a diaper and I actually start to have problems after 50 miles or so. 
I like my Capo, Exte Ondo, and Sugoi pads better. In that order. 

Also, I don't know how old your Uno S5's are, but supposedly the newer version is supposed to have a slightly thicker pad.


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

Go for the small. I actually own all 3 versions of the bibs and my height and weight are almost exactly the same as you. The only thing I notice between the FI.13 and the FI.Mille is that it is harder to take a leak with the FI.Mille. The front panel is much less stretchy than the FI.13. Doesn't the FI.Mille come in a long and short leg versions? I bought the shorter one and it is a tad shorter than most of my other bibs so the tan line doesn't fall in the same place. If I was to buy another pair of the FI.Mille I don't know if I'd go short or long leg version. I wouldn't want the leg to be overly long either.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

maximum7 said:


> I'm 5'9" 160# and wear a Med in the Mille. I don't have huge legs either and the gripper could be a little tighter. Get the small.
> I love how they feel on, but the pad feels like I'm wearing a diaper and I actually start to have problems after 50 miles or so.
> I like my Capo, Exte Ondo, and Sugoi pads better. In that order.
> 
> Also, I don't know how old your Uno S5's are, *but supposedly the newer version is supposed to have a slightly thicker pad*.


Mine are 2012s. Maybe the 2013s have slightly thicker padding and better coverage? I am not sure. If so, I definitely wouldn't mind getting a second pair of Unos...if the fit was better.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I feel stupid....not knowing that there are a few LBSs in my area that do carry Assos products. I don't hit those LBS much, so didn't even realize that they carried Assos products. Will see if I can stop by and try the Mille tomorrow. Will post a feedback regarding fit for those who may still be searching for that "right" bib. 

Thanks again everyone for your feedbacks. Looks like I'll be getting a small in the Mille or a M in the "new" Uno.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

*Update*:

So I located a relatively local bike shop that sells Assos. They had the Mille in S (regular) and a M (long). Man, you guys were definitely right! The S fitted me much better...snug but comfortable. Not sure if it was b/c the M was the "long" version, but the thigh area was definitely too wide for me....even in the hunched over position, there were still "gaps" (that crinkling look). I am so glad I started this thread first before blinding ordering a M. 

The bad news....they only had one pair of the Mille in size S, and it was defective. I almost purchased them, but after carefully examining the bibs, I noticed three distinct areas of fabric piling! I told the manager there, and he just said that they would never sell anything used, and that it was probably just a manufacturing defect!?!?! Ummm, yeah. 

I did really like the pad's thickness and the way the chamois formed nicely in areas that required padding. 

Thanks again for all of your input. Greatly appreciate. Now to find a pair.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Cni2i said:


> *Update*:
> 
> Now to find a pair.


If you're satisfied with your decision, and you're OK with ordering via the web, then I can recommend Belattisport. Excellent prices, and good service.

Top products and best prices for cycling professionals


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

http://www.bellatisport.com/


----------



## eljimberino (Nov 29, 2011)

Even though the rapha pro team bibs share the same chamois as the assos, i prefer the assos. 

I once had some shoe problems on a 300km ride and sitting down was more comfortable than standing, thanks to the assos milles.

If I ordered again I would purchase the small in long. I now have the medium, and yes the leg crumples and the leg length is too short, for me.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Here they are...



Will try them out tomorrow.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

I have four pairs of the T FI13 S5s and they are medium. I'm 5-8" 153 pounds. I couldn't imagine packing into smalls.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

I would think small. Avoid the so called "classic" cut and go with the shorter ones. the "classic" cut shorts are longer but have the same size cuff as the shorter model (apparently they assume that legs do not taper as you move down closer to the knee).


Cni2i said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am seriously considering purchasing Assos F1 S5 Mille bibs. I currently own their S5 UNO...which I like very much. My bottom gets a bit "uncomfortable" though after centuries. That may be normal?? Anyways, I heard that the Mille has slightly upgraded padding and better coverage overall. My only concern is sizing.
> 
> I am 5'8" and weigh 140 lbs. I generally wear M (Rapha, Castelli and Assos). I was going to order M, but then read several posts and threads saying that the thigh area (grippers) is somewhat wider than usual!?!? I am not blessed with sprinter's hams and quads. Then I have read other threads saying go a size larger with Assos!?! Again, my S5 UNOs on medium fit great. Should I go small or med? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## TimInSeattle (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## L_Johnny (Jul 15, 2006)

Notvintage said:


> I have four pairs of the T FI13 S5s and they are medium. I'm 5-8" 153 pounds. I couldn't imagine packing into smalls.


The MIlle have a different cut.


----------



## TimInSeattle (Jan 2, 2012)

There is a big difference in 153 vs 140 pounds. 
That is almost 10 percent. Imagine a 10 percent difference in pants size: 30 to 33 inches. I know, i know, waist size probably doesn't scale linearly, it is probably a 1/2 power scaling, so the 30 inch waist size would go to 31.5 for a fixed height.
Muscle to fat ratio plays a "big" role also in what size some one of a given weight would find comfortable.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

L_Johnny said:


> The MIlle have a different cut.


100% correct. As stated earlier, I own a pair of S5 UNOs in size M....fits great with nice compression at the thigh like u would expect from any well fitted bibs. That was why I initially thought about going M with the Mille too. But after reading reviews and feedbacks from RBR members, I went with a size S with the Mille. Much much better fit for me compared to the Mille M. Fortunately I was able to try on both sizes before ordering.


----------

